

Ask HN: Seed investment for a pre launch startup - loopr

Not asking for our startup Poucher (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;poucherapp.com) but in general, is it possible for a startup to fundraise without launching ? (without acquiring paying customers)<p>If you were an angel&#x2F;seed investor what would it take to convince you to invest even if the startup was at it&#x27;s pre launch state?
======
phantom_oracle
Why have I seen this before? Have you spoken about your startup on HN at any
time?

Here is the golden rule you should always think about:

"It's not what you know or what you build, it's who you know".

If the app is already built, just hustle to find users for now. Get some
testers, etc. then go search for money. 0 users vs. 100 users (and growing)
will get you a significantly different valuation.

~~~
loopr
Thanks!

